# Extremely warm March weather to come?



## skiberg (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been reading as many weather reports as possible and a few seem to suggest we are going to see a VERY warm period in a week or so. Anyone else hear or read this? This could be a death sentence for few areas.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 19, 2012)

skiberg said:


> I have been reading as many weather reports as possible and a few seem to suggest we are going to see a VERY warm period in a week or so. Anyone else hear or read this? This could be a death sentence for few areas.



Where are you hearing this? I believe it this year. So sad its not even funny.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 19, 2012)

At this point we're in voucher depletion mode. Just three Ski Vermont passes left to go between my girlfriend and I.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2012)

Long range weather reports..are speculation....I've read several different ones recently, and they are all a little different...who knows...


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 19, 2012)

bheemsoth said:


> At this point we're in voucher depletion mode. Just three Ski Vermont passes left to go between my girlfriend and I.


Don't remind me. I over bought vouchers last year and decided to buy less this year. I think I have the right amount for a normal snow year. But I normally have two dozen or more days by now in a normal year. Guess I have to cut back even more and assume the worst going forward!


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 19, 2012)

Say it ain't so! I have a Magic Mt voucher to use soon!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope this thread is jinxed.


----------



## k123 (Feb 20, 2012)

eatskisleep said:


> Say it ain't so! I have a Magic Mt voucher to use soon!!



I have a voucher there too, was waiting to use it but I don't think I should wait any longer.


----------



## planb420 (Feb 20, 2012)

:angry:GET OUTTA HERE WITH THIS TALK......:angry:


----------

